# SAID ON A TV SHOW ...



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

Last nite ... Thursday, November 21 ... On _"The Late Show with Stephen Colbert"_ ... Stephen Colbert used the phrase ... *"... it isn't ROCKET SURGERY.".*

_Yeah ... So I'm feeling pretty cool._​


----------



## halb (May 25, 2015)

You gonna sue? For a small fee I'll testify.


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

For sure. I'll testify as well...
After all, surgery and science, same difference...
Nah, not really


----------



## chrislehrer (Oct 9, 2008)

Oddly enough, I just noticed that this is a common phrase with the YouTuber thisoldtony, who does funny videos about machining things in his garage.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

*I DON'T CARE.*

_IT'S MY PHRASE. _


----------



## EdwardBrock (Jul 31, 2020)

Nice. But I'm sure that some politicians and even Elon Musk used variations of your phrase.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

_NO._ ... It's _MY_ phrase.


----------



## mgm0 (Nov 27, 2012)

missed the "tm


----------



## mgm0 (Nov 27, 2012)

you could have made it big on royalties.


----------

